# BC 100 visa



## Donna (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there!
As first I want let you know my English is not really well.So I will try to explane..I leave with my wife in Australia for 3years already and I got permanent visa till 2016,my wife was my sponsor.I had visa for 3years but from year a go Im permanent already.Both of as work to hard and during this time we bought the car and house.So now our life going down we got problems and a lot of fight.We most time not talking,every time we have fight she say she will kick my ass and take everything..tha car,house and my visa as well.At the moment we don't have kids only 2 of as.So all I need to know is that posible or no..coz all thing here we share every bils everything we pay together even the car and house..which means everything we bought was 50-50...thanx!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Donna said:


> Hi there!
> As first I want let you know my English is not really well.So I will try to explane..I leave with my wife in Australia for 3years already and I got permanent visa till 2016,my wife was my sponsor.I had visa for 3years but from year a go Im permanent already.Both of as work to hard and during this time we bought the car and house.So now our life going down we got problems and a lot of fight.We most time not talking,every time we have fight she say she will kick my ass and take everything..tha car,house and my visa as well.At the moment we don't have kids only 2 of as.So all I need to know is that posible or no..coz all thing here we share every bils everything we pay together even the car and house..which means everything we bought was 50-50...thanx!


If you are a permanent resident then she can do nothing about your visa as far as your possessions she can take what the courts give her.

Kttykat


----------



## Donna (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes but she was my sponsor for first and now for permanent visa..so that's why I'm bit afraid when she saying she will do it...I don't know how work this things about visas but also I'm not sure if I know this things sharing stuff after marriage is broken..Please if somebody knows more about this to let me know..Tganx a lot!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Donna -

As Kittkykat said, you have a permanent resident visa now (subclass 100 or 801 I assume), so there is nothing your sponsor can do to change that visa. It's over. Done. You are a permanent resident - congrats! Even if your relationship ends completely tomorrow you still are a PR. So that's the visa situation.

As to the property disputes, I suggest you engage a good divorce lawyer immediately - only they can help you work out any division of property. Much will depend on your personal circumstances I expect.


----------



## Donna (Jan 3, 2013)

It mean to me too much,thank you very much guys.Im not afraid to lose anything,if in not happy in my marriage but just saying not gonna be fair if she take everything coz its my money too,I had work to hard for all of that.Back in my country is bit different rouls..anything you make in marriage with wife or husband after is over it will be share but if you got something before marriage it's yours and nobody can take it from you.About visa I wasn't sure,coz is not just about wife,even her parents if we talk about something as that,they always says yes we can cancel your visa anytime..don't know why they saying that but it means as they want to let me know I have to be as their dog or otherwise they will send me back..But now I'm bit better..Thanks a lot to all of you!!!


----------



## volatile (Dec 26, 2012)

i have the same problem my wife thinks im her slave i have got my PR and i have to send her a divorce paper from my country as she was asking for it now i am not sure as i will return to aus will i b allowed to enter or not. so i dont know wether i should go back or not i like and love australia but not to be with her any more coz i cant become her reboot


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Volatile -

If your PR is current, you will be allowed to enter Australia. Once you have your PR (subclass 100 or 801 visa), your spouse cannot have it "taken away from you" or change it - it's a done deal. In terms of entering, make sure you get a Resident Return Visa if your PR will expire soon.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## volatile (Dec 26, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Volatile -
> 
> If your PR is current, you will be allowed to enter Australia. Once you have your PR (subclass 100 or 801 visa), your spouse cannot have it "taken away from you" or change it - it's a done deal. In terms of entering, make sure you get a Resident Return Visa if your PR will expire soon.
> 
> ...


 Dear mark northam 
thanks for yours reply in yours precious time, actually i send her a divorce paper coz she was demanding very much and forcing me for it, coz she was in hurry to meet with her new boy friend oversease, my question is that why these woman go and marry oversease and when bring their hubbies and dont like then say this is fail marriage or fake or such things? regarding my PR it is going to expire in 2017 and my initial entry due date is oct 2013, do u think i should contact my case worker about my new conditions now as i am no longer the husband of my ex wife. do u think it will be not a problem for me entering in australia? my ex is saying she will do any thing to put me in troubles if i go to aus, i cant trust her she is mildly mentall ill and she can say anything any time . so i am totally confuse what to do go back to aus or not i have really no idea. coz i dont wana put my life in risk just for aus visa life is precious and my family here in yemen like me and love me so ,, i dont know wether it will be safe for me to travel there back or not


----------



## Donna (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Please if anyone has any answers or any help for me I will appreciate it...as I said in my past posts my relation with wife is not that good and I'm in Australia almost 4 years and I got permanent visa until 2016 and I would be able to apply for citizenship in January 2014.So I want to know and want to be sure will I lose my permanent visa if I break up with my wife?..coz I really can't stay any longer with her.I like to be here and I like Australia but somebody told me and she did too if we break up I will lose my visa.I don't want to wait but I could few mouths more until I get citizen and then finish our relations but I don't want to do it,coz then I would feel bad and it would looks as my marriage was fake...which is not true...so all I need to know will I lose my permanent visa if we finish relation and will I still be able to apply for citizen in January or I have to wait..and do I need to call immigration and let them know about it or I should just keep quiet???
Please if anyone knows anything about it I would like to know...
Thanx to all and sorry if somebody didn't understood,coz my English is not that well.
Thanx once again!!!


----------



## Donna (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone!! I got sane question as I had before but just this time I want to be sure,so please if anyone has same situation or any help I will appreciate it..as I said in my last post I got permanent resident visa until 2016 and I live in Australia almost 4 years,in January 2014 I will be able to apply for my citizenship.But my relations with wife every day is worst and worst,so I'm not sure if I can stay any longer with her and don't know if I can wait by January..actually I don't want to wait to get my citizen and then break up,,then I would feel really bad and it would looks as my marriage was fake,which is not true..but I really got problem with wife and most the time we not talk..so my question is,will I lose my permanent visa as she said heaps of times if we break up she will send be back to my country..I really love to stay here on Australia and this is beautiful country of dreams...as I said my marriage with her wasn't fake,it was truly but after little while we are lost ourself,otherwise I can wait as I said and get citizen and then break up,but I don't want to do it that way..also if we finish before my citizen will I still be able to apply that in January or no..and should I contact immigration and let then know about that we are broke up or no?Please if anyone has any help I would like to know that...big thanx to everyone and sorry once again if somebody didn't get understood..coz my English is not that well.. Thanx a lot!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Donna - I don't understand why you keep asking the same question. It's been answered for you already in this thread by Mark Northam (a very well-respected professional migration agent) and Kttykat (a forum moderator who really knows her stuff). 

I don't know how many times or ways we can say this... YOU DON'T HAVE TO WORRY.  You're a permanent resident now. Your PR visa and ability to apply for citizenship can NOT be taken away because your relationship ends. 

I don't know how else it can be said.


----------



## Donna (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha...sorry about it but I asked same question long time ago and didn't know if it has any changes..I tried to fix my relations up but couldn't..just doesn't work and that's it..so that's why I did..just wanted to make sure if is still everything same..my apologies if I disturbed you guys..all I want to say is THANK YOU very much..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No worries, Donna!  Sorry things didn't work out with you and your partner, but congrats on your permanent life in Australia.


----------



## Donna (Jan 3, 2013)

That's okay..thanx for your care but that's as Aussie says bloody life..hehe...life goes on..
Thank you once again..just one more thing please I almost forget it..how about immigration,if my relation break up should I call and let them know about it or no?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't think so. It's my understanding that once you're a Permanent Resident it doesn't matter anymore.


----------

